# Preworkout protein article



## Sully (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm not usually big on BB.com articles, but this one is written by someone with a real education and does cite some good research. 

https://www.bodybuilding.com/conten...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=bodybldg.93892


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 26, 2017)

I don't like that he recommends BCAA'S 

Why not EAA'S? 
Incase he doesn't know, the BCAA'S are included.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully (Jul 26, 2017)

To me it read less like recommending BCAA's than it did using BCAA's at an absolute minimum.


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 26, 2017)

Last paragraph 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks for posting. I use BCAA's before or during training sometimes. Peptopro is really good but the cost adds up.


----------



## Viking (Oct 26, 2017)

I recommend EAA's with 5g leucine pre workout.


----------



## striffe (Oct 27, 2017)

I usually have a whey and oat shake with peanut butter preworkout.


----------



## SURGE (Oct 29, 2017)

striffe said:


> I usually have a whey and oat shake with peanut butter preworkout.



Does that not feel heavy on your stomach? How long before do you eat that? Oats bloat me bad.


----------

